

Overvalued in Silicon Valley, but Don’t Say ‘Tech Bubble’ - svtrent
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/05/23/technology/overvalued-in-silicon-valley-but-not-the-word-that-must-not-be-uttered.html?_r=0

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9589034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9589034)

